# Tethered while feeding



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I feed my small herd of pet San Clemente Island goats some alfalfa pellets and some goat tex twice a day. At first, I used to put out a bucket for them to share. I quickly learned that some goats are better with the concept of sharing than others. Usually the goats at the bottom of the pecking order are more keen to share food than the queen goat. So, realizing that I had no idea how much each goat was getting, I decided to give them each their own bowl. This was a great idea - in theory. It seems that goats, much like some people, assume that what others have must be better than what they themselves have. Thus begins the great round-about. One goat chases the next goat from her bowl and she in turn chases the next goat away. So, they all switch bowl every few seconds. Though an improvement, no to mention entertaining, the food distribution was still skewed and inevitably some of the bowls were knocked over.

The solution was simple. Secure the goats and secure the bowls. I use metal loaf baking pans as food bowls. Since they are rectangular and small, it was easy to attach holders for them around the walls of the barn, about a foot off the ground. I also attached a strap with a carabiner at each food station. The first time was great confusion as I tried to get the goats to their correct spots (they were still pretty wild at that time). They did not like being tethered, but they did eat their own food. On the second try, they were a little skittish about the tether but they could not resist the food. Amazingly, on the third try, everyone went to their assigned station and I have not had a feeding problem since. 

It has turned out that there are several benefits to this method.
1. You know who is getting what food and no food is wasted.
2. There is no pushing or fighting over food and calm oozes through the barn.
3. You can see who is eating how much. Their eating habits can change quite drastically from day to day. You know right away if one is not eating and you can keep an eye on her.
4. Forces you to have equal contact with all goats. This has helped to tame mine a lot.
5. Provides opportunity to examine any goat - whether she wants to be examined or not.
6. Other chores can be done with doors and gates open and there is no concern about wandering goats.

I started with three goats, but have tethered up to eight.

Just wanted to share what I've learned. Maybe it will be helpful to one or two people. I know circumstances vary and this would not be practical for everyone especially not for larger herds.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

There are many techniques that don't shift well between tiny herds and large ones. Thank you for sharing what has worked so well for you. That's using the power of habit and working smart, not hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good info, thanks.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

great idea


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I'll have to keep this idea in mind, the pushing and shoving at feeding time can get out of hand sometimes!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I should add this very important point:
When un-tethering, be sure to do it in order from the smallest or weakest to the biggest or most aggressive. Nothing clears the calm out of your barn like the queen or bully taking a good run at a tethered submissive.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Could you post a picture? I need a visual


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Picture in your head everyone in a row at a fence, each tied with a short chain or rope, far enough apart to not bully one another, each goat at the same place every day so that they learn they must go there and nowhere else. The feed pans are in front of them. They are only fed there, in that order. 

When finished they are released. The smallest, or weakest, or the one most bullied (however you want to say it) is unchained or untied first, and then the next one above her, and the next above her, and so on up the chain of command, until you finally are able to release the herd boss. That is because if you release the boss first, she'll likely ram the ones still tied, because they can't get away and she'll know it.

It will be seen, since goats love routine and habit above all, that this is the only way to be fed, decreed from on high.

As he pointed out, this can only work with a small herd.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I love your organization! I tie Elvis & Oliver as well. Elvis eats very fast and would be done in minutes while Oliver takes his time and eats tiny bites while looking around a lot. Then Elvis would push him out of the way and devour his as well. It took about 3 times but they figured it out after that. They eat at opposite ends of their barn, breakfast and dinner and now run right to their spots. It also works great for emptying their water bucket cleaning it and refilling it without any spills because they are out of my way! I can get a lot done while they are separated and busy and I know they won’t be under my feet for at least 5 minutes or more. They each have a leash with a collar attached, I set their dishes down attach the collar and hook the leashes to the wall. It’s also taught them to be patient while on the leash which has helped when trimming their hooves and brushing them out. So its a win win!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I feed my small herd of pet San Clemente Island goats some alfalfa pellets and some goat tex twice a day. At first, I used to put out a bucket for them to share. I quickly learned that some goats are better with the concept of sharing than others. Usually the goats at the bottom of the pecking order are more keen to share food than the queen goat. So, realizing that I had no idea how much each goat was getting, I decided to give them each their own bowl. This was a great idea - in theory. It seems that goats, much like some people, assume that what others have must be better than what they themselves have. Thus begins the great round-about. One goat chases the next goat from her bowl and she in turn chases the next goat away. So, they all switch bowl every few seconds. Though an improvement, no to mention entertaining, the food distribution was still skewed and inevitably some of the bowls were knocked over.
> 
> The solution was simple. Secure the goats and secure the bowls. I use metal loaf baking pans as food bowls. Since they are rectangular and small, it was easy to attach holders for them around the walls of the barn, about a foot off the ground. I also attached a strap with a carabiner at each food station. The first time was great confusion as I tried to get the goats to their correct spots (they were still pretty wild at that time). They did not like being tethered, but they did eat their own food. On the second try, they were a little skittish about the tether but they could not resist the food. Amazingly, on the third try, everyone went to their assigned station and I have not had a feeding problem since.
> 
> ...


That works for me, too! Especially being able to push my wheelbarrow out of the gate.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, tying up the crazy eaters works well.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I really like this idea and its something we use to do with our horses in the past. This is an idea we plan to put into place with our goats that way I know for sure who got how much rather than who can eat the fastest and push others away.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, goats do follow routines, can be read also in MacKenzies book. Another way to get the same effect is to do all this on the milk table. This was my method for many years. It took some time every spring/summer to get the youngest (to be milked first for hygienic reasons) to understand they were no more supposed to come in with their mothers, but come first, but, as has been nicely described above, they quickly learn, and then follow the new routine.

[This was also the place I usually shot those who must go into the freezer. Only the treat (much for once, they got excited) was placed on the floor, for my convenience and for security. Still the biggest problem was to hinder the others to come in, not to get the one I wanted into the box. Only beware of gates opening inwards; then you will for sure get the whole flock in!

A little tricky when time for the vet; the goats did follow the routine even then - those who were not scared by the vet's rattling clothes.]

Another method that can work is to always offer the nice food in more bowls than there are individuals in the group. There will still be a lot of "belief that other goats have got something better", but the lower ranked will always have more than one bowl to go to, and the bullying will not be so prosperous.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Could you post a picture? I need a visual


Okay, here are a few pictures of the food bowl holders on the wall. You can see the tethers near each holder. Hope that helps.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

That is brilliant good job!:clever:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Excellent idea


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't know why I am using those little leash clips, your caribiners look awesome to use.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I love how we all share our different ways. I learn so many things on this forum. Some dont work for me but with others slap my forehead and. Wonder why i have not done it like this all along


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@dreamacresfarm2 Haha I'm glad it's not just me that does that! Sometimes it's the little things that help us and make our day sweeter.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I don't know why I am using those little leash clips, your caribiners look awesome to use.


One thing I have been thinking about with the caribiners is the strength and weight of them. The lighter weight ones may bend easy and the heavier ones may be too heavy for some breeds. I'd guess the type of clip you use will vary a bit based on what kind of goats you have.

Something I plan to do (just because I have a bunch of them already from the horses) is use trailer ties. These have a clip at both ends and some of them can be adjusted. Then I can just put some rings on the wall. This will give me a lot of options for moving the ties around as needed or depending on where I am feeding I can move them so the goats can't get to them when its not feeding time for example.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I forgot to say, that mine would probably have used the bowls for balance practices ...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> calm oozes through the barn


THIS! Thanks for writing this.

I expect to be down to around 10 does in a few months and hope to implement the tied feeding system. I had purchased the supplies months (year?) ago but never began. Do you leave flat collars on your does? I'm going to try it with plastic chain collars that are secured only with a 10lb strength zip tie for break-away safety. We'll see... it will be trial and error. But I would GREATLY benefit from the further taming of a few of my does as you mention.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you leave flat collars on your does?


Yes. Mostly dog collars with those slide-in plastic clips. Whatever I find at the local junk store. (Also the source of my loaf-pan feeding bowls.) I usually just undo the collars and leave them attached to the tethers over night.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

OpieDoodle said:


> One thing I have been thinking about with the caribiners is the strength and weight of them. The lighter weight ones may bend easy and the heavier ones may be too heavy for some breeds. I'd guess the type of clip you use will vary a bit based on what kind of goats you have.


Certainly use whatever works for you and what you have available. Carabiners are usually made of light material so I don't see any being too heavy. You certainly want them to be strong enough, but the goats will probably just struggle to get free the first day or two. After finishing their food, mine just wait patiently to be released. As a matter of fact, I got distracted a few weeks ago and forgot to attach their tethers. None of them figured out that they were not restrained and they all waited in their spots for their peanut - they each get a peanut when I un-clip them. They certainly love a consistent routine.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Here is a picture of some of the goats tethered in the barn from this morning.









Fjell on the left, our doeling from the summer who is usually more interested in what I'm doing than eating. Marin in the back helped by Rafael,her New Year's Eve son. Jasper on the right who likes to hide under the bench in case someone might touch her and give her people germs. Jasper's son, Yoho (born Christmas Eve), is showing off his black tail in the foreground.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for the photo Mike. The cedar round is for what?ladder to the milk stand? I like the slabs in the back right corner.

Where are you located if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice photo! Fjell (nice name!  ) looks like "What are you doing up there? Get me my treats!! These are inedible anyway, if you are not here!"


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Fjell (nice name!  )


Thanks.
Fjell and her brother Fjord are twins of their mother, Norway. (Norway was tethered to the right, below the picture). Norway also delivered twin girls the day before New Year's Eve; named Stavanger and Tananger.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> Thanks for the photo Mike. The cedar round is for what?ladder to the milk stand? I like the slabs in the back right corner.
> 
> Where are you located if you don't mind sharing?


I'm just south of Nanaimo, you?
The log was the first "toy". Something to jump on and run around. I have another "bench" in the other corner. Goats love to jump onto things and be up high - so I provide.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I leave dog collars on my NDs full time. When we go out to forage, I tether them so they will eat where I want them instead of in my neighbors rose bushes.
As far as a clip, get something strong for the ones that do not like being tied. I have an eleven month old that will break sash cord and will also break small fifty pound dog ties to get to me. All of mine will pull a cinder block any where anytime.
I bought a roll of twisted link chain to tether the little heathens and didn't buy strong enough hardware for ends, so double buying that.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I'm just south of Nanaimo, you?
> The log was the first "toy". Something to jump on and run around. I have another "bench" in the other corner. Goats love to jump onto things and be up high - so I provide.


Yea i live on lasqueti island. Goats definitely like to be up high. Ive got access to a saw mill so those pictures helped me thanks



Dwarf Dad said:


> I leave dog collars on my NDs full time.
> As far as a clip, get something strong for the ones that do not like being tied. I have an eleven month old that will break sash cord and will also break small fifty pound dog ties to get to me. All of mine will pull a cinder block any where anytime.
> I bought a roll of twisted link chain to tether the little heathens and didn't buy strong enough hardware for ends, so double buying that.


Yea i only tether one at the moment. I bought a carabeener and bought 3/8 chain. Its hefty for what i need. It also will last a long time. I did use a plastic clip to attach to the goats collar before but it took her no energy at all to break them. I will probably not need to buy replacements for years!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks.
> Fjell and her brother Fjord are twins of their mother, Norway. (Norway was tethered to the right, below the picture). Norway also delivered twin girls the day before New Year's Eve; named Stavanger and Tananger.


Sounds as if you have some kind of system for your naming!  Don't forget the Hurtigrutten!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Sounds as if you have some kind of system for your naming!


Yes, our goat names are somewhat related to places where we have lived. Naming twins is a bit more of a challenge since we also want some relationship between their names.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I forgot to say, that mine would probably have used the bowls for balance practices ...


Funny thing .....
Yesterday, after the does had finished eating, I found one of my little doelings standing in one of the feeding bowls. It was a tight fit but she had all four feet in the loaf pan. Thought of your comment at the time.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And of course she jumped down loooong before you even thought of getting your camera!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So true.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> 3. You can see who is eating how much. Their eating habits can change quite drastically from day to day. You know right away if one is not eating and you can keep an eye on her.


Sorry about quoting and replying to myself:
A couple of days ago, one of my does only ate a few mouthfuls of her breakfast. Though nothing obvious was wrong, I spent extra time watching her and noticed that she laid down a lot throughout the morning. By noon she was back to her normal self. That evening she ate well so all was good and there have been no problems since. It does show that being able to see what and how they eat can alert you to possible trouble.

[how exciting, my 100th message.  ]


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that is called Change of Behaviour, and is often the first sign of a problem. Obviously your doe solved the problem. Congrats to both of you!

[Also congrats to your nice number of messages! I hope you soon will get some other interesting figure, for example one that will be the same backwards as forwards!  ]


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks Trollmor

[Yes, this is 101, my forst 3 digit palindrome.  ]


----------

